# Golden Cedars - the beginning



## ocalicreek (Aug 1, 2013)

Hello Haunters,

This is the thread describing my planned haunt for 2013, the Golden Cedars Pet Cemetery. As mentioned in my intro/welcome thread, I live next to a haunter who constructs a very nice 'human' cemetery with the full array of ghouls, skeletons, etc. (Yes, I'll try to get him on here, if he isn't already...)

Rather than go that route, I decided to create a pet cemetery to compliment (and maybe contrast) his display. Our neighborhood gets a fair amount of ToTers so I think it is a good location to create a fun haunt.

I'm thinking small this year (but dreaming BIG) and planning for only a few custom pieces/props. I will be creating an owl with blinking eyes that follow you as you walk by, a bronze rooster on a pedestal, and a few tombstones. As I build each prop I'll create a thread in the props forum.

The name 'Golden Cedars' comes, appropriately enough, from the four Golden Deodar Cedars along our fence. I have spent much time and sweat creating a round stones and concrete pavers border along each of our planting beds out front where the display will be. This has created a nice path through our yard, which I hope will be an asset in laying out the haunt. 

I really hope some day that ToTers will be able to walk through the haunt and, at some point, get a little creeped out. But otherwise I don't plan on having too many 'jump-out-and-get-you' scares...maybe one or two. The idea is to create a spooky environment with clever and humorous tombstones and sight gags, mostly. For me it will be another creative outlet I can share with my kids and neighbors.

Thanks for reading!

Galen


----------

